# Why do cats get the short end of the stick?



## Cooie (Sep 28, 2003)

Okay, so, I work with a rescue group that does adopt-a-pets in the local pet stores every Saturday. To give a for instance, today we had 10 volunteers, 15 dogs and 9 cats.

So, common sense would dictate that 6 of the volunteers would be tending to the dogs, and 4 would be tending to the cats, right? WRONG! I, once again was the ONLY volunteer tending to the cats. Not only that, to make matters worse, instead of having all the dogs in one place, and all the cats in another, they had some of the dogs in one place and the rest of the dogs with the cats. So there I was, all by myself, tending to more than half of the pets by myself. Then, a couple came in that was so excited to finally get to see a cat that they had seen on our website THREE MONTHS ago. While I was talking to them, someone wanting a dog tried to get my attention. I excused myself from the cat people and tried to help the dog people, but of course all I could say was "I don't know" because, having never OWNED a dog (frankly, I'm not even that fond of dogs) I couldn't very well tell them the best way to acclimate it to their current dog, could I? In the meantime, the cat people left. So, as I see it, we lost TWO potential adoptions because I had no help.

I can't understand why NO ONE in these rescue groups is EVER interested in the cats! They have so many cats they're closed to further cat rescue because they can't get rid of the ones they have! And no wonder!

Or maybe, should I be asking, "WHY DO NONE OF THE CAT PEOPLE EVER VOLUNTEER TO HELP THE RESCUE GROUPS?" 

So, if you have time on your hands, even only a few a month, and are NOT volunteering at your local shelter/rescue group, why not? Money donations are needed badly, as are blankets, food, litter, etc. But money can't drive a cat to the vet, money can't man an adopt-a-pet, and money can't verify adoption applications. And, money can't raise money!

If you're not sure where to go, start with petfinder.com and find an organization in your area. Just look at the top of the page, just right of center, and click on "shelter and rescue groups", then key in your zip code. There are 433 in my state.

I hope y'all don't mind that my first post is of this type, but this really is getting under my skin. Ten volunteers, and only one that's interested in the kitties. That's sad, and it's wrong.

Thank you for letting me rant.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

That is terribly wrong for them to have made you do that! Someone should tell them if they don't even like cats, why rescue them? They aren't really even giving them a chance! :x I have two rescue cats and I have flyers up at around 6 places locally and they are on my Web site. Since I'm the only one in 'my' rescue group (not official), I can't really take in much animals - I live in an apartment. But still, I can't say no to a kitty that will be euthanized if they can't find a home.. Luckily their owners were willing to drive 2 hours to deliver the kitties to me.

ANYWAY, I think you should say something to them. It's really not fair that they put all that work on ONE volunteer. I've been there, done that, and it's not right. Your best bet is to find another rescue that actually cares about all the animals they take in...

If you ever need to rant, go right ahead!


----------



## Cooie (Sep 28, 2003)

Well, I'm definitely going to see that it's put on the agenda for the next member's meeting. It makes me wonder who was looking after the cats before I started volunteering?

I'm hoping if it's brought to everyone's attention, the matter will take care of itself.

If not, I think I will suggest a schedule, much like a workplace - you're assigned to cats 1-3, you're assigned to dogs 4-5, etc. And no lunch or bathroom breaks without making sure someone is there to replace you!

Thanks for listening, Aonir!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

That's such a horrible story! I guess a lot of people see it as dogs are more interactive with people or fun to be around or something. All animals have their own good and bad qualities, mostly good though.  Funny you meantioned volunteering though, since my ordeal with Tevy, I checked out a few local shelters websites in my area and I'm considering volunteering a few hours on the weekends or something. It's just get the nerve up to take a possible chance of rejection (''m not too fond of rejection ) and to actually get off my lazy behind and call.  YOu know something that would be really great that I just thought of? If some people around the forum here, who have anything that just sits collecting dust, could collect all their unwanted or items that haven't been used in a while or forgotten about, and have a yard/garage sale and donate some of the money to a local animal shelter. I try to think of how much their expenses must be and it makes me go : :shock: ! How do they pay for it all?! Other than donations and such, just the food alone would cost a lot for all the animals, it's amazing they can stay open! ANyway, now I"m rambling, have a great day everyone! 

P.s- Anyone want to give me a farm? :lol: If I had a farm, or a house with acrage (spelling) and a lot of room, I'd take in so many animals, it wouldn't be funny.  I love animals so much. I'm pretty sure I want to be involved with them someway for a long time to come. *sigh* I want a farm!


----------



## Impudent_rabbit (Dec 4, 2003)

I think it was kind of rude of them to demand your attention when you were obviously helping someone else at the time. Couldn't they have found another volunteer who wasn't already busy?

I understand your frustration.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm volunteering at a rescue shelter, and it seems sorta the opposite was around as for how fast the animals go. The cat turn around is maybe a week, and no cat has been there more than a month that I have seen yet. Dogs on the other hand, are much slower. My favorite dog there - Friday - has been there for a loooong time. Months. It's kinda sad.

Here's Friday:








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... ow=0&tmpl=

As for caring for the animals, it seems to be pretty equal. Although the dogs may get a bit more attention due to the fact they are walked more. But I tend to go in for a couple hours to pet the cats for a bit.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Dog vs cats*

I wanted to respond to your message because I used to be a volunteer at the local shelter. I am a can fancier and a dog lover. I am a feral cat caretaker and own quite a few cats and only 2 dogs. People think of me as the "cat lady" because my rescues are primarily cats. The reason being is cats are easier to handle and I don't have the space or accomodations at my home for dogs.

Anyway, when I was volunteering at the shelter I spent 99% of my time with the dogs. The reason was the dogs needed me more in a physical sense. I would bathe, walk, introduce them to potential owners an do whatever else I could to get them adopted. As for the cats I would post individual bio's on each cat's cage, give them a name and a little story to describe them to potential owners. Once in a while I'd purchasse a beautiful collar for specific cats who needed a little attention getter to get them noticed. 

Maybe that's why your volunteers gravitated toward the dogs. Maybe they just felt the dogs needed them more in helping them to get noticed. I hope this helps.


----------



## doodles (Jun 4, 2004)

*getting to know dogs*

Hi there -

Here is a link you may find very useful in getting to "know" dogs and their behavior.

Go to the detailed site index:

http://wonderpuppy.net/canwehelp/

Here's another nice one about dog body language:

http://www.wagntrain.com/BodyLanguage.htm


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 1, 2004)

Well... Cats are hard to love I guess. I'm a seinor dog owner but I have never planned to get a cat (Until one unexpectantly dropped in) but I know the reasons why most people like cats better than dogs is because I guess dogs DO more. The run, fetch, play, and cuddle, and most cats like to sleep all day  And the deciding factor is that dogs trust people easier. You have to BEG for a cats attention.

I'm not saying cats are dumb, boring beasts (No true) but I'm just offering insight on reasons why many people perfer dogs to cats


----------

